

Ask HN: Books to improve your self esteem? - Lolau

Hey ladies and gentlemen, I am looking for books you might recommend which are about self improvement with focus on growing your self esteem and self confidence and how to stay cool in stressful situations.  I would be really happy for any recommendations :-)
======
a3n
Fuckit Therapy is kind of interesting.
[http://www.hayhouse.co.uk/books/1848500130/fuck-
it](http://www.hayhouse.co.uk/books/1848500130/fuck-it)

But as for self esteem specifically, I think the best way to build that is to
accomplish the fuck out of a string of increasingly difficult or significant
problems or projects. The Stuart Smalley method can only go so far.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuart_Smalley#Catchphrases](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuart_Smalley#Catchphrases)

~~~
SkyMarshal
Agreed, there's no silver bullet to self esteem. The only thing that reliably
works and isn't some snake oil is, do hard things, and finish them.

------
throwaway1979
I want to recommend Dale Carnegie's "How to win friends and influence people".
It isn't about self-esteem building but it talks about dealing with people in
a civilized manner. I listened to the book on tape and it really improved my
mood. It has a bit of "snake oil salesman" in there ... if you can look past
it, you might enjoy it.

Just FYI ... you can get a lot of these audio books in a library. That's where
I got mine :)

